# The Famous Milwaukee Drinks bottle



## ACLbottles (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello everybody, I recently picked up this bottle, and I was wondering if anyone knew the value of it. It is a deco bottle that says "The Famous Milwaukee Drinks" on both sides. On the base of the bottle it says "Contents 8 Fl. oz.". On the heel, you can just make out the 3 rivers embossed. On the other side of the heel, it says Reg. U. S. Pat. Office. There is not a city on the bottle, but because the 3 Rivers I assume it's from Texas.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 30, 2013)

Close up picture of embossing.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 30, 2013)

Picture of how the sides look.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2013)

$5.00-$10.00.


----------



## celerycola (Aug 4, 2013)

There was a Milwaukee Bottling Works in Fort Worth in the early 1930s.


----------

